# Are Tetramin tropical flakes ok for my African cichlids



## weirt16 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a few tanks set up all with either cichlids or goldfish and I have just been given over $90 worth of fish food, one large container of Tetramin tropical flakes and one container of Tetracolor tropical granules. I was wondering if it's ok to feed these 2 products to either my African cichlids (community tank) or my pair of convicts? 
As I don't want all this food going to waste ://


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

They should be just fine as they are a general use staple food. If your cichlids have larger mouths, you may see some waste as they will miss the smaller particles.


----------



## weirt16 (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool thanks, I thought it should be ok just didn't want to take he risk because it does say 'tropical food' so wasn't too sure, but thanks ))


----------

